# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night the 13th May in the year of our lord 2007

## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Next weeks quiz is about the Org.Both old gossip and new.The answers lie before ye in this site.Ye won't have to google just swot up in yer org knowledge over the past few years.Hope to see ye all there around 8.30. :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Due to the floodlights going off and a puncture in the football,the quiz was cancelled :Frown:  

I'll get the puncture repair kit oot and have the football ready again for next week same time 8.30 ::

----------


## sassylass

Was there another power failure or was I at the wrong arena? It was awful, being locked out in the cold  :Frown:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Was there another power failure or was I at the wrong arena? It was awful, being locked out in the cold


Its voodoo sassylass thats what it is.Ever since I wrote this quiz there's been strange going ons.First the floodlights now the whole blinkin lot went doon.Its jinxed this quiz o mine,its jinxed.Decided to burn the paper on Sunday night to finally get rid of it,swear a saw a demon in the flames saying"Don't quiz the org,don't quiz the org."

Stranger still came doon the stair on Monday mornin there it was sittin on oor desk good as new.This quiz is supposed to be untold.I'll wear it like an albatross aroond ma neck.I'm gonnae take a semestar from the quiz on a Sunday night,as I prefer doin the quiz on a dark night wi the coal fire burnin in the background.So I'll meet ye all on a Sunday night again aroon October.

So here's onybodys chance.Write a quiz of 20 odd questions,go in the chatroom,then the quiz room.3 points for the right answer,2 for the next quickest and 1 for the third.

If ye want to be quizzie wi the purple sparkly jaicket just write a thread on the chat room and meetings wi the date,time and if ye wish what the quiz is aboot.Remember,bit of advice fae me,don't do it on the org,or hells fury will be upon ye ::  

Catch ye all again in Octoberish.

Ced.

----------

